# Bobcats vs Magic



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

this is gonna be a good game first duel between okafor and howard.... i cant wait!!!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

This game will be a lot of fun to watch, D-Ho vs. Emeka I The battle of the first two picks. I actually think whoever gets the best of that matchup will win the game. I think the slight edge will go to the Magic to start out the season 3-0.

Magic 87
Bobcats 84

No last minute desperation wins in this game. Or maybe Francis will hit a three with .2 seconds to win the game.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Orlando will stomp em 97-81


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Orlando Magic at Charlotte Bobcats, 7 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato  

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Charlotte Bobcats
Coached by: Bernie Bickerstaff 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































B. Knight | J. Kapono | G. Wallace | E. Okafor | P. Brezec

Key Reserves:






















S. Smith | Jason Hart |M. Ely 


Key Matchup:
Battle of the Top 2 Draft Picks-















Dwight Howard vs. Emeka Okafor


My Prediction: The Magic start out a little sluggishly playing back-to-back games on the road, and coming off of two emotional victories, but they recover soon enough to beat the expansion Bobcats pretty easily, 103-89.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Magic will win. 

Orlando 104-90 Bobcats

Francis 22pts 10assts
Turk 28pts 7rbs


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

wow hobejoe nice post!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> My Prediction: The Magic start out a little sluggishly playing back-to-back games on the road, and coming off of two emotional victories, but they recover soon enough to beat the expansion Bobcats pretty easily, 103-89.


Wow, my prediction is 101-89


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm guessing Bobcats win 91 - 89
But then again, they are the Bobcats so....


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Well you guys better rethink your bets...Bobcats leading by 7 going into half-time and looking very good. Brezec is killing them inside with 15 points. Okafor and Howard both in foul trouble, Grant Hill carrying The Magic...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Assists
Magic: 5
Jason Hart: 9

3-Pointers
Magic: 0-4
Bobcats: 3-3

Field Goal Percentage
Magic: 28.2%
Bobcats: 42.0%

The Magic are only in the game because of one stat, Free throw shooting:
Magic: 20-24 
Bobcats: 4-7


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Middle of the third, Magic down by 17, Okafor and Brezec, Bobcats supporting cast on fire.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Whoa, Bobcats win!


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

nice win..i expected magic to win by 10..but looks like the bobcats did...good job guys


----------

